# 1st Century - Solvang



## kenwood1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm going into my second season of road riding. I guess I would be categorized a "newbie" :blush2: and really have the bug bad. I just purchased a new Robaix Pro and am committing myself to at least riding 120 miles plus per week this year. In addition to this I also want to do some centuries. My riding buddy and I are going to do the Solvang century and I don't know what to really expect. My friend who has been riding for years thinks that I'm ready. What would be the best way to train for a century ride? I have until March 10th to be ready. My longest ride to date is 57 miles which included some nasty, nasty, head winds and Patterson Pass hills (Bay Area, CA) which I handled okay (exhausted but felt really good about the accomplishment). Also, our wifes are going with us for the weekend. Is there plenty for them to do? Thanks,


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

One thing I can promise, it will be cold in Solvang the morning of the ride. Also, prepared to wet weather. Last year I got hailed on and was soaking wet to the bone during the ride. As for things to do, if you like nick nacks and pasteries, then Solvang is the place for you. Otherwise, venture 30 minutes to Santa Barabara or Isla Vista for nightlife. 

As far as training, 57 miles is good, but I need to have a couple of 80 plus miles under my legs a couple of weeks prior to the ride. It's not so much the distance for me as the back and rear pain that comes along aound the 75 mile point.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Increase the length of your long ride each weekend. During the week do one or two short faster paced rides (maybe with intervals or climbing) and alternate with easy rides.

The "Long Distance Cycling" book published by Bicycling magazine is the best I have seen for century (and double century) training and riding info.

I've done the half century with slower friends a couple times. Not last year though. The weather the times I have ridden has been nice. Bring sun screen. The half route, which the century also uses, has no climbs to speak of. Nothing like Patterson. I don't know about the rest of the century route. I like to be able to do 70-75 mile solo training rides comfortably before the first century of the year. On an organized ride you get stops which makes it easier to do the distance.

Remember to not get all excited and hammer at the start. It's not a race. Take it easier than you think you need to, and if you're still feeling good at mile 80, then start hammering.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Retro Grouch said:


> One thing I can promise, it will be cold in Solvang the morning of the ride. Also, prepared to wet weather. Last year I got hailed on and was soaking wet to the bone during the ride. As for things to do, if you like nick nacks and pasteries, then Solvang is the place for you. Otherwise, venture 30 minutes to Santa Barabara or Isla Vista for nightlife.
> 
> As far as training, 57 miles is good, but I need to have a couple of 80 plus miles under my legs a couple of weeks prior to the ride. It's not so much the distance for me as the back and rear pain that comes along aound the 75 mile point.


I have been riding for two years. 7,000 miles total in the last two years. The challenge in 2005 was to work up to do Ride The Rockies. So, I started from ZERO with no bike. My first “serious” training bike ride was 4 miles (now I do 60 miles in a morning with no issue). Buying a bike in December 2004 and then starting the training in January 2005, I signed up for the Buena Vista Bike Fest (www.bvbf.org – only the first 60 miles are uphill) in May 2005. One hundred miles to check on my training progress; the RTR ride was in mid June and I had about four weeks to correct any “defects.” That was an eye opener. Oh yeah, the altitude on the BVBF starts around 8,000 feet and goes up to around 11,000 a couple of times during the ride. Ugh. I did the ride but I got new respect for how long 100 miles really is.

I finished the 2005 BVBF in 13 hours. In 2006, I completed it in 7:05. The 2005 RTR was a slog sometimes, but a good time overall. The 2006 RTR was an absolute blast. The difference between the two years was amazing.

OK, so that’s my experience, on to yours. 

You can slog through 100 miles in a day with no problem. To do it without the slog, you need to approach it right. For me, it’s the following:

1)	Train right. Do a ride of 15-20 miles at least 3 times a week. Then, do something longer on the weekends (like 50 – 60 in one ride).
1.5) Your butt-osis may be from your saddle. Lots of opinions on what type fo saddle to get. My advice: stick with what you have right now. Don't introduce new variables into your training unless it really HURTS when riding. Maybe you just need longer time in the saddle. 
2)	The rest time is important. Give your body a day off in between rides to recover.
3)	Eat right. Doesn’t mean that you have to be a monk, just eat sensibly while you are training
4)	Find out what works for you on the bike as far as nutrition. This means experimenting with various foods before a long ride (for me, the night before is spaghetti with non-meat sauce, one beer, and maybe one or two glasses of red wine, salad, & bread). During the ride, LOTS OF WATER, Gatorade (my body seems to like cytomax better and can’t stand Accelerade). Breakfast the day of the ride is usally instant oatmeal, one small cup of coffee, and a GU packet just as I was getting on the bike to depart on the ride. A banana would have been a good thing to add too, but I had one at the first rest stop.
5)	During the ride, I vary between Clif Bars and GU about every 45 minutes. What didn’t work made me end up in the Port-A-John or bloated out my stomach. You’ll need to fuel up with something about every 45-60 minutes. Hydrate or Die. Eat or Bonk. Find what works for you.
6)	Carry enough stuff with you for the ride as far as nutrition – you can’t depend on “nice stuff” being there for you to eat. That is, agreeable with your stomach.
7)	Start early – for me that was at 5:15AM. Didn’t know how long it would take to finish. If you get ahead of yourself, hang at the rest areas
8)	Pace yourself – it’s a ride, enjoy it, not a race
9)	The last 50 miles or so will be a long study in how you are doing on your bike. Could take the form of severe butt-osis, cramped muscle, or just plain boredom. The ride back on the BVBF was cool because the last 40 miles is mainly downhill. Don’t know what Solvang is like, but if it is flat, you may have to mold your mind to get to the finish. 
10) Give your bike the once over. New tires or tubes may be a good thing to avoid any issues on the ride. Clean your chain and drive train. You are aiming for zero mechanical related issues on this ride -- being 50 miles away from anywhere with a flat tire -- even if you have to stuff to fix it -- can play mental havoc on you. Heck, clean the whole bike. Remember to reset your bike computer before you start.

100 miles on a bike is a big deal. When you finish it, you will feel at the top of the world and be the envy of everyone you tell about it (“gee, you went 100 MILES ON A BIKE IN A DAY? WOW!”) Yes, most people don’t do this. When you finish, you will get the pin and the T-Shirt. Maybe a podium girl too… 

Have a GREAT time!


PS: I am ex-Californian, been in Colorado since 1982. So, if I can do the rides here with the altitude, you can do this century. And. I'm not 20 or 30 or 40 something -- I didn't start riding until later in my life -- yes past 40.

PPS: You are going to have a blast on this ride. Finish it, and you will feel on the top of the world!


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

you will be fine, I'm doing the double century march 31st. I'm primarily a racer, so endurance rides like these are a piece of cake compared to racing 60-70 miles. A newer older gentleman did the riverbank century this year after only having a couple months experience on a bike, he did it no problem and is doing the double with us. Hopefully he can keep up. I think the most important thing is figuring out what pace you can ride that wont cause excessive fatigue. I did the death ride this year in 8:21 (15k feet of climbing, 129 miles) but set a HR max of about 90% of LT and just cruised the whole way. Going back this year 15-20 lbs lighter and gonna try and chop off 30-45 minutes..shouldn't be a problem. Just don't stress over it, it isn't that difficult.


----------



## kenwood1 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Century in Solvang*

Thanks for the vote of confidence! I took my new Robaix Pro out today for the maiden vovage on a 33 mile ride. What a difference between my this bike and my Allez! I thought the Allez was a great bike but upgrading to full CF with higher quality wheels makes all the difference in the world. So that plus some good training and nutrition, I'm sure I'll be ready. I'd like to a double century in the near future but don't think I try the death ride for a while. Man that would be the ultimate challenge!! The name alone frightens me:blush2: Thanks for the replys.


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

As mentioned, try and increase your mileage every week. Here is a link to a training calender I used for my first century. Since you are already up to 52 miles, you could probably start on week 5 or 6 and be ready by March http://www.diablocyclists.com/RiderTips/EasyCenturyTrainingProgram.htm with strength left over http://www.diablocyclists.com/RiderTips/StrenghtCenturyTrainingProgram.htm. I used this as a guide and didn't do every training day (life always gets in the way) and still did fine. 

As far as Solvang the town goes, it's different with the whole Danish vibe. When not riding, try this for some events http://www.solvangusa.com/html/events.html or the wine tourhttp://www.solvangusa.com/html/pack.html. The only thing that sticks out in my mind from my time there is "Paula's Pancake House". If you have the time, swing by for bfast. Oh, and don't forget to try the Danish AEbleskivers. 

Have fun and let us know how you do.


----------



## covrc (Mar 27, 2004)

Hey Kenwood,

I did Solvang 2005 and had a blast. I am 50 and ride an older Colnago Super 53/42 with a 13-25 casstte. I have done a number of the AIDS Ride centuries in the past but the point I want to make is, if you can do 60 miles, you can do 100. Being from Boston Solvang was way too early a century for me to have any road riding under my wheels, so I did most all my riding on my Kurt Kenetic using Spinervals DVDs. I arrived the Monday before the ride and did 20 on that day and the next, then we did a 60 to Torry Pines the Wed before and that was it. Thursday rest, Friday travel and Sat Solvang. Those videos had me ready. They make a big deal on the Solvang about 'The Wall' on the elevation charts. It is a climb, but not crushing by any means. I road the entire ride in my 53, never needed my 42. BUT, I would use the 42 now knowing that I could avoid injury by hammering and pushing too hard. It is a lovely town and it should be a very nice time. As Retro Grouch said, be prepared for bad weather, they did get it in 2006. In 2005, I wore a thin short sleeve base and and my cycling jersey. I was cool the first hour and fine after that. But I now know about arm and leg warmers and would have used them.
Good Luck. Be Safe. Have Fun. Keep Making Cirlcles.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Solvang is a good century, but keep in mind that the hardest part of the ride is the last 25 miles or so, so 57 mile rides isn't going to do it. If you want to finish Solvang strong, I'd recommend you be doing at least 80 mile rides with 5000+ feet of climbing at the end of February, and Patterson Pass isn't enough. Our prep rides for Solvang started in Milpitas, went up Calaveras, out to Sunol, down Niles Canyon, up Palomares, then back to Sunol via Pleasanton, and then Calaveras back the other way. That's about 65 miles, and very good simulation of the Solvang terrain. Later, we add on the brutal climb up Felter Road and descend Sierra Road, which adds on about 15 miles for 80 miles. Believe me, when we hit Solvang, we are totally prepared.

Solvang always starts out very cold, but usually heats up in the afternoon, sometimes close to 80 degrees. So wear shorts and short sleeves, and bring a vest and arm and knee warmers for the start. You'll be chilly for a few miles, but you'll warm up quickly. Last year was a very strange year, with rain and snow and hail. That's rare at Solvang.

Your wives will have plenty to do. Solvang has all kinds of "cute" places to go, and there are plenty of wineries around. I would send them up to the Los Olivos Cafe for lunch, then have them visit the superb Beckmen Vineyards just out of town. On highway 246 there are some very good wineries, such as Melville and Foley.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

One other thing I will add is that if you haven't booked a room yet, do it NOW!
Last year we waited too long and ended up staying in SLO which made the morning of the ride too chaotic.
Good luck, it's an awesome ride


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

rzims said:


> One other thing I will add is that if you haven't booked a room yet, do it NOW!
> Last year we waited too long and ended up staying in SLO which made the morning of the ride too chaotic.
> Good luck, it's an awesome ride


Too late! We booked over a month ago, and still ended up over in Goleta. :mad2: 

My wife and I did the prelude in November (I did the 63, she did the 25). The area is great, good organization, if the weather doesn't freak out like it did last year, it should be a nice day in the saddle. I'm doing the 100 and she's doing the 50 in March. My first century, so I'm trying to build up a solid base and doing a lot of climbing.

If your wives like wine, there is plenty to do in the area. We usually stay up there for the weekend and visit Rideau, Sunstone, Kalyra, Buttonwood, Firestone, Fess Parker, and a few others.


----------

